# cutting catalytic converters



## andy1987 (Jan 10, 2009)

hello all 

I am looking for methods to extract the ceramic catalytic converters now I'm using an iron cutter, but the process is very slow and also lost a large amount of material due to dust on the internet there is a precion would like to know if someone has a better method. 

thank you very much


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2009)

Hydraulic shears are one method. I've heard of people using a guillotine type device. Angle grinders would probably also do it.


My suggestion: plasma cutter.


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 11, 2009)

I've sold converters "as is" before
And sold loose honeycomb for refining before.

Gillotine shear w/ dust collector is what the major players use.

Since, we were only doing a trial lot, we tried both plasma and a angle ginder. I ended up using the the angle grinder. Took some time, but got the job done, Also using the angle grinder, the honey comb will stay intact, and you won't lose valuable dust...


----------



## Oz (Jan 11, 2009)

You want to be very careful to avoid breathing the dust from cats.


----------

